

Sendgrid Security Incident - JonoBB
https://sendgrid.com/blog/update-on-security-incident-and-additional-security-measures

======
nsainsbury
Now feels like a really great time to setup a security consulting services
company - the rate at which companies are getting compromised is really
getting quite silly.

~~~
serve_yay
I'm sure that's true, but is the rate at which companies recognize and
disclose these incidents rising too? Note the manner in which SendGrid came to
discover the issue.

